
Fire Method: Fast, Inexpensive, Restrained, and Elegant - gullyfur
http://armedforcesjournal.com/book-excerpt-f-i-r-e/
======
generated
This is management porn. Faster, cheaper, better - pick all three and throw in
an extra, and you unlock innovation!

Innovation is cultivated independently of project constraints. Design
constraints, sure. Avoiding too many chefs in the kitchen, fine. Avoiding
bikeshedding, fine. But this is just extrapolating those out.

------
CamTin
If there's one thing the Air Force is known for, it's doing things fast and
cheap, with restraint and elegance.

